# HSS724 tool kit plus spare shear bolts



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Where do I buy these? Is the tool kit sold separately? I couldn't locate the part numbers, not sure where to look. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/Products/HONDA/Shear-Pin

This is for the shear bolt and nut. You have to scroll down to the HSS shear pin section.

I use the leaf blower to clear the driveway before a storm and have not broken a shear bolt after three years so far.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

I was able to find the part numbers here https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/a/hpe/55bfa15c87a8661afc0baa1d/tool


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

This is the tool kit listed for my HSS724AWD. 

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/a/hpe/55bfa15d87a8661afc0baa3a/tool

It looks to have the same parts as the one you listed for the tracked version. 

Mine came with 2 spanners, the 10x12 and 14x17, the plug wrench and bar, a fuse and 4 of the 10mm shear bolts and 2 of the larger carriage type shear bolt for the rear of the auger.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks like you have to order the parts individually. There is no comprehensive part number


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

If you're ordering from scratch, I would only bother with the shear bolts (both types) the fuse and the plug spanner. 

You need a very thin wall socket (below 0.99 inch outside diameter) for the plug and the only one I have found to be thin enough thus far is the one that came in the tool kit. 

If you already have wrenches / spanners then you won't need to order the ones that came with the tool kit.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Or, you can build your own with components from eBay: 

10/12mm Wrench
14/17mm Wrench
Spark Plug Wrench
1/4" Ratchet Handle
1/4" Extension
8/10/12/13/14mm + 1/4" Sockets
LED Flashlight
Stubby Combo Screwdriver
Shear Bolts & Fuses
Spark Plug
Long Hex Screwdriver Bits
Metric Hex Bits


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

:icon_wow2: No lipstick!!!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> You need a very thin wall socket (below 0.99 inch outside diameter) for the plug and the only one I have found to be thin enough thus far is the one that came in the tool kit.


True. I never got a tool kit with mine and struggled with the spark plug because of it. The conspiracy theorist in me says Honda does this on purpose to get more maintenance dollars.

I have one socket with enough clearance to loosen the plug, but it won't back it out. You need circus freak fingers to get in there and remove it.


----------

